# m.t. Norscot



## ARRANMAN35 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi, anybody on site that sailed on her in the first 9 months in 1959.

Cheers
Archie


----------



## proustian (Nov 8, 2012)

*m/t norscot*

no but I was galley boy on her in 1960. First trip.


----------

